# PA Hire In Newcastle / Northumberland



## Dubversion (May 20, 2007)

Pie Face's brother is having a party in June (outside if weather is OK) and wants to hire a PA for me to play on (the fool). We'd ideally need a small system that would include CDJs and a mixer (though i could bring mine).

Anyone recommend anyone in the area that's good, cheap and ideally would set it up as part of the deal?


----------



## art of fact (May 20, 2007)

freespirit does parties in newcastle doesnt he? maybe he can help in some way


----------



## Dubversion (May 20, 2007)

yeh, was gonna PM him


----------



## aqua (May 20, 2007)

I was going to say freespirit too


----------



## free spirit (May 21, 2007)

lol - yeah i should be able to hook you up dub.

I might see if I can find out about anyone in hexham who does pa hire as newcastle's a good 30-40 mins away in a van if you're wanting it delivered and set up, I know an arts worker out there, so will find out if she knows anyone.

There are hippy types out that way with pa stuff, but they run on hippy time so not much good if you want to make a good impression


----------



## sorter (May 27, 2007)

sounds familiar fs.  

warning: dub, if you get fs' help, it may result in weekends of hard techno in newcastle. you have been warned.

how was egg fs?


----------



## free spirit (Jun 4, 2007)

ah bollocks, when is this again dub, do you have my number?


----------



## free spirit (Jun 4, 2007)

egg was cool sorter - bit of a manic weekend like


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

There's QMusic in Kingston Park, near Tescos. Often see them doing outdoor stuff up here, let me find an number or something if things go wonky for you (don't wish to steal your thunder, FS  )


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2007)

http://www.qmusic.co.uk/html-new/hire.php

Q music have a wide range of PA and lighting equipment available to hire throughout the North East of England - Newcastle upon Tyne, Northumberland and Durham area


----------

